# Neue Idee für Aboprämie...



## DerJoshi (18. November 2009)

*Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr Vorschläge für eine Prämie nach Abschluss eines Abos haben wollt, aber ich probiere es einfach mal.
Jetzt im Moment ist das Kabelsleeven ja sehr angesagt und da könnte man ja einfach als Aboprämie oder "Weihnachtsspecial" ein Starter Set beilegen. Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen was ihr davon haltet.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (20. November 2009)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Danke für das Feedback... wir denken darüber nach


----------



## DerJoshi (20. November 2009)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Sagt ihr hier in dem Thread auch bescheid, wenn ihr das annehmt oder nicht?


----------



## ewrtzu (28. November 2009)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Und was ist jetzt, oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## DerJoshi (29. November 2009)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Nein kam noch keine Antwort aber wir haben ja Geduld


----------



## rebel4life (29. November 2009)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Lötkolben, am besten nen Weller oder Ersa. Da gibt es recht günstige "Einsteigermodelle" (für Schalter und LEDs reichen die, für größere Schaltungen braucht man eh eine elektronisch geregelte Lötstation, allein schon wegen der Klasse 3.), würde bestimmt Moddingfans freuen. Dazu bleihaltiges Lot (ist für den Anfänger einfacher, dann kann er schneller feststellen, ob die Lötstelle gut oder schlecht ist).


----------



## ewrtzu (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

push


----------



## -NTB- (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*



ewrtzu schrieb:


> push




ja ganz toll



ich wäre für ne hd5870 vapor-x


----------



## rebel4life (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Prämienlieferzeit für HD5870:

4 Monate.


----------



## underloost (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

musst dann aber auch ein 10 jähriges PCGH Premium Abo abgeschlossen haben  

_btt:_ finde die Idee garnich mal so schlecht. Vll. könnte man ja auch ne (kleine) Umfrage mit Userwünschen starten und sich dann für das machbarste/realistischte entscheiden oder so


----------



## rebel4life (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

10 Jahre sind aus rechtlichen Gründen eher schwer.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Also falls ihr noch weitere Prämienvorschläge habt, immer her damit. Ich checke dann was machbar ist


----------



## rebel4life (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Wie gesagt ein Lötkolben/Lötstation, entweder ein Einsteigerstation von Weller/Ersa oder eine Aoyue 936+ bzw. 937.

Ansonsten wären halt noch so Geräte ala Dremel interessant, Proxxon hat da ein paar im Angebot.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

ein am3 board mit 785er chipsatz oder das 770ta 
oder ein sockel 1156 board
grakas werden denke ich alle zu teuer sein, zumindest aktuelle die nicht schon für aktuelle games zu lam sind


----------



## NCphalon (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

bei PCGHX gibts dann en dremel


----------



## Mayday21 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Mainboards
Arbeitsspeicher
Festplatten

alles was es früher schon mal gab und was richtig reizvoll war.


----------



## rebel4life (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Ich wäre auch für Gutscheine, jedoch hat der Verlag bei vielen Prämien das Problem, dass er auch viele verschiedene Sachen auf Lager haben muss, aber so Gutscheine wären da rel. unproblematisch, wenn es zu viel wird, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass manche bei 30 Prämien sich nicht entscheiden können und kein Abo machen...

Darf man eigentlich nach nem Probeabo erst wieder nach nem Jahr ein Abo machen? Ihr könntet ja die Einschränkung ändern, damit es nicht ein Probeabo sein darf, sondern ein normales Abo darf man dann z.B. 3 Monate später schon abschließen.


----------



## Thunderstom (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Ein Paar Lautsprecher logitech x-230


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch für Gutscheine, jedoch hat der Verlag bei vielen Prämien das Problem, dass er auch viele verschiedene Sachen auf Lager haben muss, aber so Gutscheine wären da rel. unproblematisch, wenn es zu viel wird, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass manche bei 30 Prämien sich nicht entscheiden können und kein Abo machen...
> 
> Darf man eigentlich nach nem Probeabo erst wieder nach nem Jahr ein Abo machen? Ihr könntet ja die Einschränkung ändern, damit es nicht ein Probeabo sein darf, sondern ein normales Abo darf man dann z.B. 3 Monate später schon abschließen.



Laut der Abo-Abteilung gibt es keine Einschränkung.


----------



## DerJoshi (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Wurde jetzt schon gecheckt ob so ein Starter Kabel Sleeve Set als Prämie was taugt?


----------



## Low (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Arbeitsspeicher und Festplatten hören sich doch super an.
Ein großes Sleeve Set fände ich auch super !


----------



## DerJoshi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Wurde jetzt denn schon überlegt das Sleeve Set mit aufzunehmen in die "Aboprämienpalette"?


----------



## Atosch (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Ich würde da es ja wunderbare PCGH Sondereditionen gibt diese auch als Prämien anbieten.
DAs Bequiet NT zum 2 Jahren Abo z.B. würde ich mir sofort holen.


----------



## Thunderstom (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Oder wieder die G15


----------



## rebel4life (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Ich denke mal, dass eine Rückmeldung an die Community sinnvoll wäre, denn so meinen viele, dass die Vorschläge ohne Gehör bleiben.


----------



## Bummsbirne (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

...ne cpu wäre auch nich schlecht....so 40 euro cpus oder so


----------



## Atosch (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass eine Rückmeldung an die Community sinnvoll wäre, denn so meinen viele, dass die Vorschläge ohne Gehör bleiben.


----------



## Atosch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Rückmeldungen sind uncool oder Redaktion ?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Über ein Sleeving-Set haben wir mit Caseking gesprochen. Bislang gibt es da aber noch kein Ergebnis, wird sind aber dran. Wie sieht denn aus eurer Sicht das perfekte Abo-Sleeving-Set aus (bitte nur Produkte aus dem Caseking-Sortiment nennen)?

PCGH-Produkte wird es leider nicht als Abo-Prämie geben, da die Stückzahlen meist schon vorab an die Händler verkauft wurden und wir da nicht an Ware rankommen.

Festplatten oder CPUs sind leider ebensowenig machbar und auch Logitech-Produkte wird es vermutlich nie wieder als Abo-Prämie geben.

Fragen können mir auch per PM geschickt werden, ich halte mich leider nicht den ganzen Tag im Forum auf


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> und auch Logitech-Produkte wird es vermutlich nie wieder als Abo-Prämie geben.



Ich Frage muss jetzt kommen. Den Grund werden wir wohl nicht erfahren, oder?


----------



## DerJoshi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

( Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Modding » ATX Pin-Remover Tool - ModMyMachine Edition ) Also ein Pin Remover finde ich sehr nützlich. Leider kenne ich diesen nicht und weiß auch nciht ob dieser Remover gut ist. Aber ich finde zu einem Starter Set müsste ein Pin Remover gehören.
(Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeving Sets » Full Sleeve Set - black) dann für ein "großes" Abo vielleicht ein Full-Sleeve-Set und für ein "kleineres" Abo ein ( Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeving Sets » Medium Sleeve Set - black ) Medium-Sleeve-Set. Wie gesagt ich hab nicht viel Ahnung von der Qualität. Vielleicht könnten sich ja mal Leute dazu äußern die den Pinremover oder so ein Set schon haben.


----------



## Arctosa (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Prämienlieferzeit für HD5870:
> 
> 4 Monate.



Du wirst lachen ich HAB auf mein Kave 4 Monate gewartet


----------



## DerJoshi (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Ja die Lieferzeit gehört hier aber nicht hin  Ich will mich ja auch nciht über die Lieferzeit oder sonstiges beschweren. Aber nochmal zurück zum Sleeve Set. Braucht man 2 Pin Remover? Ich kenne mich damit nicht aus aber ich habe was gelesen von MOLEX und ATX. Wenn man jetzt sein komplettes System sleeven möchte, dann braucht man beide oder?


----------



## DerJoshi (8. März 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Sorry für den Doppelpost aber hier schreibt ja niemand mehr 
Ich will auch nicht nerven oder so  aber ist schon etwas rausgekommen? 
Ich interessiere mich wirklich dafür. Ich hab zwar schon ein PCGH Abo aber ich finde, dass so ein Set wirklich gut wäre.


----------



## GrossmeisterB (10. März 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Allgemein fänd ich Gutscheine für z.B. Caseking, Alternate, KM-Elektronik oder so recht interessant als Prämie...ich hab damals nur ein Abo abgeschlossen wegen dem Gutschein für Cyberport


----------



## lalaker (10. März 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Also Alternate-Gutscheine wären wirklich eine gute Idee, zumal eh schon eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem Händler besteht.


----------



## DerJoshi (11. März 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Stimmt dann könnte jeder sich das holen, was er oder sie will. Außerdem kriegt man dann auch vielleicht günstige Sachen kaufen und davon mehrere. Zum Beispiel Kabelbinder oder Kabel oder ähnliches oder man kriegt ein großes "Teil" günstiger... oder... oder... oder...


----------



## N1lle (12. März 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Gutscheine wären richtig geil


----------



## BigBubby (28. März 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Ich hätte iene neue idee, wo ich mich vielleicht auch überreden lassne würde.

Prolimatek MK13 als Aboprämie!

Los Los PCGH schnell ans Werk


----------



## Xion4 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Gutscheine oder Rabattcodes für %tualen Nachlass wären Klasse. Speziell bei euren Partnern. Wie sich das umsetzen liesse ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Lindt (1. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Ne Logitech G9x ist also nicht drin?


----------



## Freakless08 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Für ein Jahr Abo:
Gutscheine für Amazon.de
USB Speicherstick mit mindestens 8 GB (4GB sind doch schon alteisen)
Bus-Powered USB Hub


----------



## DerJoshi (7. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Oder Blu Ray Filme...


----------



## maxkno (9. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Grafikkartenprämie aus dem neuesten Heft finde ich ja nicht schlecht. Für kleinere Abos evtl kleinere Karten?


----------



## Rotax (10. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Für ein zweijahresabo eine HD5970


----------



## Luigi93 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Ich bezweifle, dass das noch etwas wird. Oder hat euch die Red. per PN benachrichtigt, sodass ich nichts weiß? Jedenfalls steht hier -in letzter Zeit- nicht viel Positives diesbezüglich.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*



Rotax schrieb:


> Für ein zweijahresabo eine HD5970



neeeeeeeeee
eine gtx470 und nen neues netzteil


----------



## DerJoshi (15. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Nee also ich wurde noch nciht benachrichtigt... aber vielleicht wäre auch einfach noch als Aboprämie so Kleinkram drin... 
Als Beispiel : Kabelbinder, Klebesockel, Schrauben, Nieten und son Kleinzeug...


----------



## Gast1111 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Hey hab da noch ne idee, da ja gerade der megahalems und der mk 13 sehr beliebt sind, wäre das doch was für ein 2/3jahre premium megaabo, ihr kriegt des teil doch sicher günstiger  Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B / MK-13 - Overclocking-Kit


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Wie wäre es mit einem Mauspad?

Oder einer High-End-Tastatur für 2/3 Jahre/Premium...?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

nee ati grafikkarte zum test ob wirklich mehr probleme bei den ati treibern gibt.also eine hd5750 wäre interressant.oder mal vollversionen von nero10,power dvd10 oder ein bd brenner.


----------



## Freakless08 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*



byaliar schrieb:


> vollversionen von nero10,power dvd10


Du willst Bloatware freiwillig installieren ? Dann lieber ein kleines Programm als den Nero Müll und zum DVD gucken gibt es "Media Player Classic - Home Cinema". 

Live-Kommentare auf Twitter und Facebook in einem DVD Player Programm


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Die Sache mit dem Löt-"Zeugs" wär was interessantes, solange es halt noch so nette andere Alternativen wie Netzteile, Kühler o.ä. gibt/gäbe.

Warum wird es nie wieder Logitech-Produkte geben, bzw. wie läuft eigentlich die Prämienauswahl? Kauft ihr/der Verlag diese zu Sonderkonditionen ein oder wie läuft das?


----------



## rebel4life (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Die Hersteller bieten das an, nehm ich zumindestens mal an, wenn da jetzt ne Razertastatur drinnen ist, dann sagt Logitech erst mal nein danke und will wenn sie die Tastatur günstig zur Verfügung stellen sollen, dass die Tastatur von Razer zu verschwinden hat, wenn der Verlag jetzt nen Knebelvertrag von ein paar Jahren mit Razer hat, geht sowas schlecht.

Lötzeug wäre für mich überflüssig, außer ihr habt da etwas in der Richtung der WMD-3 im Angebot, so bin ich mit meiner WS81 erst mal versorgt.


----------



## herethic (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Wie wärs mit einem 75€ Gutschein von Caseking?


----------



## Thunderstom (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Wie wärs mit ner SSD


----------



## Atosch (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Jetzt mal im Ernst die einzig gute Prämie der Prolimatec Kühler ist jetzt wieder aus dem Programm gestrichen worden.
Was soll denn das? 
Jetzt wollte ich memnächst zuschlagen jetzt kann ich wieder warten.
Vor 1-2 Jahren waren die Prämien deutlich besser.
Für ein 2-Jahres Abo ne 40€ Maus zu bekommen find ich nicht verlockend.
Früher hab ich für ein Jahresabo nen 50€ Gutschein bekommen. DA hat sich ein Abo rentiert.
Jetzt is es ja ein Witz nur Gruscht der eh schon daheim rumliegt. Und die einzig tolle Prämie wird prompt wieder rausgenommen.
Finde ich ehrlich schwach die Leistung.


----------



## Chrno (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Eigentlich warte ich ja jetzt auch auf eine "vernünftige" Prämie. Was zur Zeit im Programm ist, ist nicht so der Hit.


----------



## Atosch (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*



Chrno schrieb:


> Eigentlich warte ich ja jetzt auch auf eine "vernünftige" Prämie. Was zur Zeit im Programm ist, ist nicht so der Hit.



genau meine Rede


----------



## Bääängel (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Ging mir mit dem Megahalems auch so. Abo abgeschickt. Ne Woche später ne Mail bekommen, dass die Prämie nicht mehr verfügbar sei und dass ich mir eine andere Prämie aussuchen solle. Da aber keine vernünftige Alternative zu Verfügung stand habe ichs gelassen und die Bestellung aufgegeben.


----------



## Silverlake (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Ein Gutschien oder ein Kabel-Sleeve-Set wäre interresant.


----------



## Lee (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Wenn ich das alles so lese bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass die meisten hier das Abo nur abschließen, um die Prämie zu bekommen, nicht aber um die Zeitschrift zu lesen.
War nicht der Ursprungsgedanke hinter der Prämie einem das Abo etwas zu versüßen? Heute ist es scheinbar so, ich kaufe eine Aboprämie und bekomme eine Zeitschrift gratis dazu....

Leute, ihr bekommt zusätzlich zum vergünstigten Heftpreis bei einem Abo und der Freihaus Lieferung auch noch eine Prämie, die teilweise einen doch erheblichen Eigenwert hat. Ich verstehe nicht, warum man sich da immernoch beklagen muss....

Wenn es einem nicht um die Zeitschrift geht, dann kauft man sich seine "Wunschprämie" einfach im Laden. Da spart man sich den ganzen Stress.

Ich für meinen Teil habe das Abo damals abgeschlossen, weil ich keine Lust mehr hatte jeden Monat einen Laden zu suchen, der die PCGH vorrätig hat. Dazu war der Heftpreis günstiger, was will man mehr?


----------



## rebel4life (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Da kann man dann gleich das Studentenabo nehmen. 

Wenn man aber so manche Prämie mit reinrechnet kann ein normales Abo mit Prämie günstiger ausfallen, also wieso nicht sparen? Die Prämien sind sowieso vergünstigt durch den Hersteller für PCGH (Werbung wenn das Teil als Prämie drin ist), sprich für PCGH macht es kaum nen Unterschied.


----------



## Bääängel (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

@Lee
Die Prämien sind dazu da die Kunden zu ködern, damit sie dieses Abo abschließen. Die Frage ist nämlich: Würde man sich wirklich ein Jahr lang jede Ausgabe holen? Es kann ja sein, dass die Themen von einem Monat einen nicht so doll interessieren, sodass man sich diese Ausgabe nicht kaufen würde. Damit sich die Kunden aber darüber keine ernsthaften Gedanken machen, lockt man mit einer Prämie.


----------



## Atosch (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Vorallem ging es bis vor einem Jahr ja auch vernünftige Prämien anzubieten.


----------



## Chrno (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*



Lee schrieb:


> Wenn ich das alles so lese bekomme ich das Gefühl, dass die meisten hier das Abo nur abschließen, um die Prämie zu bekommen, nicht aber um die Zeitschrift zu lesen.



Warum soll ich ein Abo abschließen, wenn ich keine der Prämie gebrauchen kann?
Warum ohne Prämie abonnieren, wenn es doch Prämien gibt?


----------



## Atosch (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Jetzt gibt es wieder neue Sachen 
Leider hab ich den Kühler selber verbaut. Also wieder nix mist.
Aber danke für die neuen Angebote weiter so in dieser Richtung


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Ich weiß nicht ob sowas schon genannt wurde, aber ich schreib es grad einfach mal... wie wäre es, wenn PCGH ein Highend-System (980X, 2x 480 GTX und co.) zusammenwirft und das dann den abonennten die bis dato ein abo abschließen unter denen verlost??


----------



## Bääängel (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Und was soll das bringen? Einer bekommt dann das total sinnlose High End System und die anderen nicht, die werden sich bedanken. dann lieber für jeden eine Prämie.

@ Topic

Ist es möglich als Magazin Aboprämie wieder den Megahalems oder den Mugen 2 oder den Scythe Yasya zu nehmen?


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

@Bääängel:

ich meinte damit zusätzlich zu der prämie...


----------



## Bääängel (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Ach so. Hatte ich anders aufgefasst. 
Trotzdem finde ich die Idee nicht gut, da das einfach ein zu hoher Kostenfaktor wäre. Alle paar Monate ein 5000€ Systemn zu verlosen, das ist einfach zu viel. Da müsste das ganze heft dann nur noch aus Werbung bestehen.


----------



## TerrorTomato (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

naja... alle paar monate wäre ein bisschen zu viel verlangt. aber als einmalige sache um abonnenten anzulocken, wäre das meiner meinung nach nach, mal ne überlegung wert


----------



## Bääängel (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Das sollten die Prämien eigentlich schon genügend tun, sofern sie halt gut und angemessen sind.


----------



## BigBubby (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

Dafür gibts ja jedes Jahr 1 bis mehrere gewinnspiele in der Zeitschrift. Die gelten zwar auch fpr nicht abo-besitzer, aber das sind oft nur gelegenheitsleser.


----------



## Icejester (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Neue Idee für Aboprämie...*

So wie ich!
Im Ernst, kein klar denkender Mensch wird sich ein Abo zulegen, weil er eine sehr geringe Chance hat, ein geiles System zu gewinnen. Nach meiner Erfahrung (wenigstens ich ;-D) gewinnt man das eh nicht. Das Abo hat man aber trotzdem am Bein. Herzlichen Dank dafür. Bei einer garantierten Prämie, die dann auch gerne etwas höherwertig ausfallen darf, sieht das meiner Meinung wieder ganz anders aus.


----------

